# ISO Green Sauce for Tacos.



## giggler (Jan 10, 2015)

There is new sauce for tacos here in Central Tx. It is sort creamy, mild hot and almost green/white in color. It is not tomatillo based as that sauce is bright green and very Tart.

My Latino friends at work say it is a different sauce more from Central Mexico or even Central America. Others say it is more California.

My friends are mixed on ingredients from Avocado and green hot chilis, or more Cali Style of Roasted Poblano peppers, with some hot chliles and sour cream.

I tried roasted Poblanos, roasted Jalapeno and cilantro in a blender, then mixed with sour cream. This came very close, but tasted too much like sour cream.

Any other Ideas, please?
Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 10, 2015)

Could it be made with Mexican crema? Where did you find it? Is there no label listing ingredients?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 10, 2015)

Eric,  try Google Images "green salsas.  See if there is a pic that resembles  what you are thinking of.  Herdez, my favorite jarred salsa,   offers several, although I have not seen any in stores up here. Hummpf.    I saw one recipe  that has green tomatoes instead of tomatillas, another with an asparagus pesto ( well I'm pretty sure that's not it,) and if you used a bunch of cilantro for the green, you would probably note that flavor.  

I looked on a local Mexican restaurant's web-site that serves both red an green salsa.  They don't specify any. I'm pretty sure their's is made w/ tomatillos though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 10, 2015)

I find that creamy ingredients can mute other flavors, so there could still be tomatillos for part of the green component, as well as fresh green chiles for the heat.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 10, 2015)

The Garden Grazer: Creamy Cilantro-Lime Dressing

This is a long shot, and I've never made ( or tried it), but it sure looks good to me.

Its a Creamy Cilantro / Lime Dressing 
Basic ingredients ( Cilantro, Lime ( obviously), avocado, garlic, vinegar ...)


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 11, 2015)

Does the salsa look like this one?

http://www.pizcadesabor.com/2013/06/03/tacos-vegetarianos-de-camote-poblano-y-elote/


----------

